# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس بالتعاون مع .......

## مدحت

2008 Hamann McLaren SLR Volcano









مرسيدس بالتعاون مع شركة hamann  وشركةmclaren  تم تطوير هذه السيارة المسماة بالبركان وهي بابين كباقي السيارات الرياضية(Supercharged V8)  (5409 cc )
بقوة (700) حصان(5-Speed Automatic ) خمس غيارات اوتوماتيك
(Top speed(216mph
السرعة من 0-60 mph :  
3.5sec                
  السيارة تطوير لمرسيدس 722

----------


## مدحت

هاي السيارة اهداء  ل tears عاشق المرسيدس  صديقنا في المنتدى

 :Bl (3):   :Bl (3):

----------


## mylife079

السيارة  للبيع ؟؟

مشكور مدحت

----------


## مدحت

والله يا محمد السيارة لسه مو نازلها سعر اصلا 

بس لما ينزل اكيد حتكون للبيع  بس للاسف السيارة ستباع للزبائم الذين يحلمون بهم يعني مو لاي حد

مشكور على المرور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييبة

----------


## مدحت

> رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييبة


مرورك الرهيب 


يا اخي سؤال بعدك بالثانوية العامة :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مرورك الرهيب 
> 
> 
> يا اخي سؤال بعدك بالثانوية العامة


آه والله توجيهي :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

> آه والله توجيهي


موفق انشاء الله 

ما بينعاد هاد الفصل احكي امين يارب العالمين

----------


## tears

> هاي السيارة اهداء  ل tears عاشق المرسيدس  صديقنا في المنتدى


شكرا اخ مدحت  على الهدية الحلوة  بس  وين المفتاح؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رهيبه وحلوه متلك يا مدحت 

شو والله انك مبدع و رائع 

فعلا انها سيارة حلوه و من الاخر

----------


## عُبادة

وانا صغير كان عندي وحدة زيها بس كانت صغيرة شوي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## tears

> رهيبه وحلوه متلك يا مدحت 
> 
> شو والله انك مبدع و رائع 
> 
> فعلا انها سيارة حلوه و من الاخر




 ممكن اخ معاذ تفهمني بشو ابدع الأخ مدحت ليكون هو الي عملها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا اخ مدحت  على الهدية الحلوة  بس  وين المفتاح؟





وهي المفتاح اتفضل يا سيدي  بس بدنا طشة معك لا تنسانا اوكي

----------


## مدحت

> رهيبه وحلوه متلك يا مدحت 
> 
> شو والله انك مبدع و رائع 
> 
> فعلا انها سيارة حلوه و من الاخر


مشكور معاذ على الرد الحلو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مدحت

> وانا صغير كان عندي وحدة زيها بس كانت صغيرة شوي


وانا كمان بس صغيرة شوي اشتريتها من البقالة ب20 قرش :Db465236ff: 


شكرا على المرور

----------


## مدحت

> ممكن اخ معاذ تفهمني بشو ابدع الأخ مدحت ليكون هو الي عملها


يا اخي انت ليش غيران خليه يحكي اللي بدو اياه

بعدين وصلنك المفاتيح :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

جميله جدا...الف شكر

----------


## مدحت

> جميله جدا...الف شكر


مرورك الاجمل

----------


## tears

> وهي المفتاح اتفضل يا سيدي  بس بدنا طشة معك لا تنسانا اوكي




يسلمو على المفتاح بس طشة مافي  الهدية لا تهدى ولا تباع ولا تطشطش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

> يسلمو على المفتاح بس طشة مافي  الهدية لا تهدى ولا تباع ولا تطشطش


ولا تطشطش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


اول مرة بسمع فيها هاي



على العموم  في واحد عنا بالمنتدى اهدانا سيارة حلوة  ما الك ركبة فيها انت  :Db465236ff: 


alfa romeo

----------

